# Purchase from Trainworld?



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I get a lot from MB Klein (Modeltrainstuff.com) as I am near them.

I've been looking at some items on Trainworld.com that MB Klein does not currently have in stock. Their prices are comparable.

Anyone ever purchase from them? How reliable?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I bought a new Athearn diesel from them (can't remember which one) but it's DCC/sound equipped. Fast transaction, shipped quick and arrived undamaged. No issues here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've purchased a few things from Trainworld, the most recent was the Lionel LCS stuff that I just got a couple of weeks ago. No problems with any purchases or the transactions.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I have ordered a number of times from Trainworld and I am very satisfied with them. I have absolutely no hobby shops in my area here in Montana and have to get everything on line. MB Klein is probably my favorite place, but I have ordered from many others and so far, haven't had any problems.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree. I have made many purchases from them, and have visited their Brooklyn store. Excellent service and prices. Just be aware that they are extremely busy, and if they seem brusque, it's because they're trying to help you and move on to the next person.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Trainland/Trainworld Rocks!!*

Hey Dave, I use Trainworld as my exclusive Atlas Code 83 Sectional track provider...they have great prices, selection, and rapid delivery without problem...yeah they know what they are doing...shop til you drop!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hamilton77 (Sep 12, 2013)

I've made a couple purchases from them including last week. As stated by others, good prices, products, and super fast delivery.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Got a email from them yesterday about a Thomas the Tank sale. Had to buy a set. You tell these guys no, as I can't..
My wife just rolls her eyes. Hey lady it's my job! I'm on a first name basis with the UPS and FedEx drivers too....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just wait until they decide tha Thomas is for babies and they want to replace several hundred dollars of Thomas stuff with a couple grand worth of DCC system and Conrail locomotives (because conrail is a nice blue color....).

Been there, done that, got the T-shirt.

Besides, your wife knows it's just an excuse.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Never had an issue and prices are fair.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

They're fine by me...


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

CTValleyRR said:


> Just wait until they decide tha Thomas is for babies and they want to replace several hundred dollars of Thomas stuff with a couple grand worth of DCC system and Conrail locomotives (because conrail is a nice blue color....).
> 
> Been there, done that, got the T-shirt.
> 
> Besides, your wife knows it's just an excuse.


Oh, I know. I'm just having the time of my life with them. 6 months old tomorrow and not a clue where the time has gone. Wife and I are off babysitting duty until Monday. We'll pop in over the weekend, they live 25 minutes away, because we 'just happened to be in the neighborhood


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Anytime i order online and its not like used stuff from eBay its from trainworld


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

I have purchased trains from Train World for 20+ years and they are always great to deal with!


----------

